# Picking up rats and shoulder riding...



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

WHat's the best way to pick up rats? I just kind of grab them from the top. They don't seem to like that method. lol They're fine once I get them though. 

I have a rat that will sit on my shoulder, but how do you walk around with them without them spooking? Or do they just stay up there? I haven't tried any moving around yet. 

Thanks!


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I scoop my hand underneath mine. So I pick them up with all four feet on my hand. that way they don't feel like they're flinging through the air. c:

I am not sure about the shoulder thing. It may just be something they have to slowly get used to?


----------



## RatFanatic245 (Nov 17, 2012)

I think that the grab from above method feels like a bird of prey is grabbing them, what I do is show my rat my hand and slowly go underneath her belly and then picky her up and placing her in my other hand.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I scoop them up from below, under their belly. They've never been scared of it, their feet do dangle a bit, it's just under their belly, and they've never had an issue with it. Typically I'll put them on my shoulder (or in Storm's case who despises shoulder,I'll put him on my shirt where He'll hang on to)

Most rats will stay on your shoulders if they are used to you, though some will decide that they want to be on your Head, climbing around your waist like a money, some might think they are a baby chimp of Possum. My first rat Einstein Loved to ride like a possum hanging on my shirt, that his nickname was Little Baby Possum, cause he was also small.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I usually draw attention to my presence by being sort of loud when I open the door, or by stroking them along their noses or back. Then I lift them by putting my palm over their back and scooping them up with my fingers under their belly...I don't know if I'm describing this well at all! I do lift them from above, I just make sure they know I'm there first. They never seem bothered by it. 



> I have a rat that will sit on my shoulder, but how do you walk around with them without them spooking? Or do they just stay up there? I haven't tried any moving around yet.


I used to be like this. The thing is, rats usually will just stay on your shoulder as you walk. Some might sometimes crawl down your arm or chest to get in your pocket or something, but they won't just walk straight off like a hamster would. If you're nervous about moving around with them on your shoulder, best place to start is the bathroom because it's usually the most secure room in the house for rattie adventures. Just block up any spaces they might be able to crawl through, pop them on your shoulder, and walk around in a little circle (or pace, depending on the size of your bathroom) to get yourself used to the feeling of them balancing on you.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

None of my rats will stay on my shoulder for long... XD My girls are all WAY too explorative and hyper. They'll crawl around on me as I walk around the house, but they'll often want to get down to see what's going on, where we are, etc.  My boys just aren't that comfortable with being picked up yet, since they're both relatively new additions. Well, Stubby's only been here a week, so he's pretty new. haha.

I usually pick them up by scooping them up with both hands (if they're in a place I can reach them like that ), or I pick them up from above with my fingers under their chest and then bring them up against my chest and put their feet on my other hand. They're used to it, so it doesn't freak them out, but my girls just don't like being held.


----------



## Deegee (Nov 17, 2012)

Ratties seem to prefer being scooped up with both hands, as opposed to them being grabbed.

As for the shoulder ride thing, Max came to me already being used to being put on a shoulder, but he still explores... which inevitably ends up with me either lifting an arm horizontal (if he's heading off down a shoulder), or looking like Quasimodo if he decides to have a trot down my back.

Ed came to me seemingly not being certain about being deposited on the small curved surface that is my shoulder. He's overcoming this worry though, through repeated visits to a shoulder... either by himself or by myself scooping him up. Like Max though, he also enjoys a little explore, again ended up with me either doubling-up or raising an arm.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I always try to do the 2 handed scoop. but my Mary is a shy one one. I have to catch her with the one handed around the belly grab. Then they go straight to my shoulder. They stay long there enough to get to the sofa where thay can pounce about. They love the kitchen shoulder ride. The kitchen of earthly delights. A snack awaits a good shoulder rat.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Like already said, picking them up with both hands so their feet doesn't dangle is best. They will get used to any nonpainful way though. (Never pick them up by there legs, tail or head obviously.) My rat, Tashia, I just stick my hand in the cage and she runs up my arm and up on my shoulder. She loves shoulder rides and has not yet fallen. When I first started to walk around the house with her on my shoulder I walked slow and had my wife close by. Now I watch t.v., check my email, answer my door (people think this is a bit crazy) and just do what ever I want with her up there. She really likes it if I have a hood on and gets a little irritated if she gets to the back of my head and doesn't find one.


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

I usually don't have to do a great deal to make myself known when I'm opening the cage as all 5 of mine are pretty curious and will come out when I'm messing with the door. Usually I'll pet them a bit before scooping them with one hand under the belly, I try to let their tail wrap around my wrist or support it so they don't freak out. Like Marc said, as long as you're not hurting them when you pick them up they'll pretty much get used to it after a while.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*I prefer to pick charlie up in this manner:

I walk up to the cage saying his name, and asking him to come to the door in a sweet soothing voice. he then either comes out of his sleeping log. or down off his perch or from climbing on the under top side of the cage to get to me *huge mama's boy...lol* I then open the lower door, not the one in the lid/roof of the cage that way i'm on his level. I then put my hand in, still talking to him, let him smell me for a brief moment. I then put my right hand under his belly, middle finger between his legs, and i gently lift using my left hand to smooth over his back cupping his bottom in one smooth motion and placing him on my shoulder. I then give him a moment to get turned around, and gain his bearings, I then smoothly stand up with my right hand on him to steady him, I then remove my hand, and walk wherever i need to go. when you stand with a rat on your shoulder, it teaches you to be a little more graceful! lol

To teach your rat, place him/her on your shoulder while sitting on the couch or bed. reward him her for any length of time on your shoulder he gives *I like to use golden graham cereal, you can hold the square cereal bit, and just let them get a tiny taste for reward, its sweet so they usually go nuts over them!* continue this over and over until your rat stays for the most part all the time on your shoulder. 
Then, once you get to this point, you can stand, keeping your hand nearby to catch your rat if he tries to jump, or have a friend or family member spot you while you walk with your rat to keep them safe. walk short distances at first, reward, then longer and longer...and bingo! a shoulder riding rat!  Charlie is with me any time I am home, he practically never goes back to his cage unless it's for potty breaks. I am a girl, so sometimes he climbs into my shirt into my bra and sleeps there, but for the most part he is up on my shoulder or neck inspecting the world. 

I do my laundry, wash dishes, cook food....all with charlie on me, running from shoulder to shoulder. you learn to help them balance with you. 
*


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine basically climb my arm when i open my cage up lol. 
They also love to shoulder ride and they stay right on my shoulders when i am walking. In fact they stay there while i am washing dishes or vacumnin or doing other chores.


----------



## ushiwakafox (Sep 4, 2012)

I try to make sure they know I'm there, and I usually will grab them with both hands around their midsection, but honestly sometimes I just can't get a good hold of them in their cage and use the one handed falcon method lol. Of course for a while they didn't like that but they're used to it now. They'll just go limp until they're facing the desk (they're free range place) and then they get all squirmy.


----------

